# Who shoots an 8X lens for dots



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you shoot an 8x lens, tell me about your setup. Do you use a clarifier? What diameter lens and what kind of recticle?

Do you see lots of movement with the lens?

Has this lens helped you to minimize your movement?


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

8X is a very powerful lens. Clarifier will make the dot disappear. Best to use the smallest peep (1/16) and make sure there is A LOT OF LIGHT. The amount of movement will frighten you. And you have to make a special effort to make sure you're on the correct target as field of view becomes non existent. Hope this helps.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

Getting motion sickness just thinking about it hahaha. I have tried a 7X no clarifier, if I am holding great it is very nice, I ve my float is not at its prime it is a very rough day. I personally stick to a 5X drilled lense, .29 fiber


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats for outdoor spots


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Right now I have x6 in two of my scopes and tinkering to get a x8 again for field longer distances. I had x8's before on my previous scopes I have traded around.
The x8's makes you work harder on holding steady, what could be good if you know how to train yourself around with a picture.
Having higher power in a lens or having longer extension bar on a sight for me no difference I got to that level that doesn't bother me but I like to see the 60 or 80 dot closer so I can see my pin motions. If you commit to going that way you can train yourself and at the end you will get the advantage over other shooters that you see what you doing 
I drop the lenses out from the peep, very inconvenient in many ways and more harm then any good when the elements kicks in. 
I have re-built myself a shooting frame and made several glass lenses in different minus power/diopter to accommodate to my long range shooting, something like the pistol competition shooters.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I used to shoot a 10X and at one time, the movement didn't bother me so much. However, as I worked to get better, I began to notice the movement more. I think I ended up with more movement from the muscle tension of trying to hold steadier. My lens is a 6X now and I'm able to relax better while aiming. When I get one, I plan to try a 4X and see if that works even better.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I do and have since 2009 or 2010. It really helps me to be conscientious of how steady I'm holding. When I shoot spots indoors with my 4x I really struggle b/c the apparent movement is much less with it... 

I've tried year in and out to go with less power so I could run a singular setup year round, but in the end, I shoot better with more power simply b/c my focus is better. I shoot the 8x with a #1 clarifier. It's pretty blurry, but as long as I can see the X or the smallest ring it doesn't matter...


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks again. This is some very good information.


----------



## chilipowder (Nov 1, 2012)

Actual magnification (x) based on 'scope powers': 

Lens Diopter 26.8 29.2	31.7	33.5 <----- peep to lens distance at draw, inches

. 3x 0.375 = 1.34 1.39 1.43 1.47
. 4x 0.500 = 1.52 1.59 1.67 1.74
. 5x 0.625 = 1.74 1.86 2.01 2.13
. 6x 0.750 = 2.04 2.25 2.52 2.76
. 7x 0.875 = 2.47 2.85 3.38 3.90
. 8x 1.000 = 3.13 3.88 5.13 6.67


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

chilipowder said:


> Actual magnification (x) based on 'scope powers'...


Thanks, I was just looking for this diopter 1.000 chart must have buried it on my HD.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

When I get a new bow, I like to set my stabalizers up with an 8X lens at 80 yds. When the bow gets steady with the 8X, I switch back to my 6X and it sits solid on the spot. I shot a 90 meter Fita round last year with the 8X and shot a great score. Went out to practice a week later with the 8X and the wind was blowing at 10 mph. I thought I was having a seizure.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I am going to try one for indoor this year, outdoors I stick to a .45 lens so I don't need a clarifier. But I do use a 9" extension.
Also I will be using less extension indoors and a #1 1/16 clarifier.
Undecided on retical for indoors although I think a circle of some kind is likely.

Grant


----------



## the don (Mar 11, 2012)

I've played with every magnification extensively, the 8 is what I've settled on. Shooting with no dot buzzing in my view has cured my target panic, I shoot with the 1/16 #3 clarifier. The photo is what I view a 20y


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

the don said:


> View attachment 2481586
> 
> I've played with every magnification extensively, the 8 is what I've settled on. Shooting with no dot buzzing in my view has cured my target panic, I shoot with the 1/16 #3 clarifier. The photo is what I view a 20y


I like the feel of that, Don. May have to give something like that a try... I'm not liking the buzzing dot or standard reticule very much either right now..sigh...


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks good don. 
I use an 8x for 5 spot but the first few rounds you have to get a feel for what spot your shooting, as you can't see all 5 spots through sight picture. At least that's how it works for me


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the picture of the sight. That is very informative. 

I might not know which target that I was shooting but I could tell if the target already had an arrow in it.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It also appears that there is not very much magnification of the target. Looking at the lens and then looking at a spot outside the lens shows very little magnification. The movement may be greatly magnified but I don't see much size of target magnification. 

Maybe the way the picture was taken is misleading me about the magnification.


----------

